# E-call vs mouth call?



## fish7x24 (Feb 9, 2011)

What does everyone like best?

What is your favorite sequence (time calling, time quiet)?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I would recommend searching these forums for what your looking for. There is alot of great info on here. 
As for what people like, everyone is different, I enjoy hand calls, but like the easiness of the e call. But if i had to pick just one. It be a hand call.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check this thread http://www.predatortalk.com/predator-hunting/2013-e-caller-vs-mouth-call.html


----------

